# ? about baking in pan extender



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi guys, yesterday was my first time for baking a full sheet pan with a cake mix using a extender with a center divide (for work). I sure wasn't happy with the results and I'm looking for some experience on how you bake with these.

First they scale 12# of batter per sheet pan (it seems a little heavy to me....!) . The dividers are fiberglass ones and it really seems to stop the conduction of heat in the center near the divider. So by the time your center is cooked your edges are crisp (yuk).

My only thoughts are to use a whole sheet extender and not use the ones dividing the half. So when you pour in your batter you could free hand the center divide or place a cardboard there and then when full pull it up and out (to keep a "cleaner" 1/2& 1/2 flavor cake). Or to wrap the center divider in foil.

Help ....how are you baking full sheet pans with center divided extenders (I don't think their meant to bake...really)? How much batter are you scaling into a full sheet pan? Or any tips would be great!!!!

I'm also thinking the best way would be to bake full sheets and cut them into 1/2's makes more sense....but I don't think I can get these people to change their system...what are you doing?

Thanks for any help


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

five to six pounds per sheet pan, with extender, try eight to ten pounds.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

diitto on the last reply.. I scale eight lbs into a sheet pan with a pan extender.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The amount you scale is dependent on the type of batter being cooked. Professionally speaking of course. White ,choco, 10# avg.
Are you using the 2" or 3"? Are your divided ones the cheapy ones with a flat straight center wall(no corner or end cut-outs)?
We tried the divided ones once and never used themagain. Just cut full sheets if you can.
I once sent some dividers to someone in your area, she has since left but probably took the deviders with her, I'll give her a call.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

(Jeff you mailed the dividers to me at my old job! I quit just a little while later. They paid you for them, right? NO I didn't get to keep them, I should have bought them personally so I could have kept them!)


Anyway they have 3" decent quality extenders. Jeff I'm specificly talking cake mix with pudding batter from a national distibutor.

O.k. so really... before I open my big mouth and make a suggestion it's not just me right....the divided extenders just aren't good for baking...good to hear I'm not alone. Thanks everyone! 

In full sheet pan with extenders are any of your doing anything (center core, ect...) to help conduct the heat to the center to speed it along ?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

W, sorry, kidding you. You should have kept them.
I found that those 3" did not work well at all. They are designed for things like cinnamon rolls. If you're working convection, the taller ones will curl the heat over the tops and cook your sides faster. That's what I assumed, anyway.
If you need more 2" just holler.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I never liked the fiberglass extenders that we used at Whole Foods. They were so flimsy! I bought metal half sheet ones for home (I am assuming they're stainless) and like them much better. At Whole Foods, we scaled 12# for a full sheet only for cornbread. I know it was less for cake, so I will assume about 10#. We usually baked a full sheet and cut them in two for half sheets. If for some reason we needed to bake 2 flavors on a full, we used 2 half sheet extenders.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks guys....nice to know others have reached the same conculsions.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I use the 2" full sheet fiberglass extenders. Bake whole sheets and cut in halfs if needed. No heating core, I think somewhere between 9-10# batter. Spread batter a bit up the corners so cake doesn't dome too much.


----------

